# Touring Southern Ireland or not



## soundman

We are thinking of returning to Ireland in June for a holiday over on the west coast.
It's been four or five years since we visited Ireland and reading reports on here and what people are telling us about the cost of living/camp sites and condition of the roads etc. we are wondering if we are making the right decision.
Should we be making alternative plans?
We only have two weeks available in June.

Soundman


----------



## JohnGun

Soundman, I live in n. Ireland but il put it this way, we have holidayed elsewhere the last 5 years, prob cheaper to holiday elsewhere, but that's just my opinion, whoever named it rip of republic was spot on.


----------



## JohnGun

Soundman, I live in n. Ireland but il put it this way, we have holidayed elsewhere the last 5 years, prob cheaper to holiday elsewhere, but that's just my opinion, whoever named it rip of republic was spot on.


----------



## seamusog

soundman said:


> We are thinking of returning to Ireland in June for a holiday over on the west coast.
> It's been four or five years since we visited Ireland and reading reports on here and what people are telling us about the cost of living/camp sites and condition of the roads etc. we are wondering if we are making the right decision.
> Should we be making alternative plans?
> We only have two weeks available in June.
> 
> Soundman


Campsites in Ireland are very expensive Soundman. Why give them the money?
There is an abundance of wild camping spots from Donegal in the north, all the way down to Mizzen Head in the south,lovely views,friendly folk,great music.
There are plenty wildspots listed on this database.
seamus.


----------



## soundman

seamusog said:


> soundman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking of returning to Ireland in June for a holiday over on the west coast.
> It's been four or five years since we visited Ireland and reading reports on here and what people are telling us about the cost of living/camp sites and condition of the roads etc. we are wondering if we are making the right decision.
> Should we be making alternative plans?
> We only have two weeks available in June.
> 
> Soundman
> 
> 
> 
> Campsites in Ireland are very expensive Soundman. Why give them the money?
> There is an abundance of wild camping spots from Donegal in the north, all the way down to Mizzen Head in the south,lovely views,friendly folk,great music.
> There are plenty wildspots listed on this database.
> seamus.[/quote
> Thanks for the tip Seamus, but we are also aware that they have a lot of "travellers" in southern Ireland also.
> We would prefer to keep to campsites but it doesn't look like there are many CL's over there!
> 
> Soundman
Click to expand...


----------



## Nora+Neil

This might help. www.camping-ireland.ie

Ireland like alot of country's we are in a recession.

Yes its expensive but the views are to die for.

And the crack is mighty. FUN. :lol:

"travellers" 
won't bother you.


----------



## soundman

Nora+Neil said:


> This might help. www.camping-ireland.ie
> 
> Ireland like alot of country's we are in a recession.
> 
> Yes its expensive but the views are to die for.
> 
> And the crack is mighty. FUN. :lol:
> 
> "travellers"
> won't bother you.


Thanks for the link Nora, we have stayed at many of these sites on previous trips to Ireland.
We would prefer CL's but we don't seem to be able to find any.
Do they exist in Ireland?

Soundman


----------



## Nora+Neil

No CL's in Ireland. Soundman

Loads of Wildcamping.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

There's also a scheme called Safe Nights. We've not used it, but it looks like a cross between ACSI and France Passion type schemes. Website is here . As far as I can see you pay 10€ to join, and then 10€ per night - except for campsites, where it just says you get a discount (unspecified.)

From a small sample it looks like a lot of the hosts are pubs, and on one level having to pay to join, and then pay to park on a pub carpark, has its downsides! On the other hand, given the cost of sites in Ireland, it could be useful.

Unfortunately the map of sites has some blank areas, particularly in Connemara.

Any feedback from anyone who's used the scheme?


----------



## Crazywater

Hi Soundman
My tuppence worth...
Roads:
There has been considerable investment in the road infrastructure in Ireland in the last 10 years or so. For example there is now a motorway from Dublin to Galway. So that makes it a very easy drive to get to the west. The motorway is tolled but in Ireland a camper van is charged the same as a car as it is not a commercial vehicle. That said clearly many of our national and minor roads are not as good as in the UK but for the most part they are okay (or maybe I'm just used to them :wink: ).

Campsites:
As had been said these are quite expensive for what you get. But in some cases the view/proximity to beach etc make them worth it. As others have said there are lots and lots of places to wild camp. Yes there is a traveling community here but you will not be mistaken as a member of this community wild camping in a MH/Camper van. Also they wont boter you in any way. 

As also pointed out there is Safe Nights Ireland where you can park up for €10 a nite which I think is quite reasonable. I'm new to Campervan's so I have not used SNI but I do intend to join. Also as a newbie I have no idea what CL's are but as Nora+Neill have pointed out we obviously dont have them. 

General cost
Fact is Ireland is an expensive place to live and visit. However, there is still value to be had. There is reasonable (for Ireland) competition in the supermarket sector so stocking up on provisions, while probably a bit more expensive than at home, should be okay. Restaurants, like anywhere else there are some that are worth the money and others that are not. Alcohol in pubs is expensive but the Craic can be mighty 

Overall:
MH is a great way to visit the west of Ireland. So much to see and do and a lots of it for free (Beaches, Surfing, Hillwalking, Cycling etc). 

Hope that is of help

Crazywater


----------



## soundman

Many thanks Crazywater,
We are about to book the ferry and bite the bullet.
It's been about 8 years since we were there and we enjoyed it last time.
Would you recommend the toll road over to Galway or keep to the old road which we used last time?

Soundman


----------



## Crazywater

Soundman

I would absolutely recommend using the motorway. There are two toll stations but in total you will pay less than €5. You will make it from Dublin to Galway in about 3 hours of easy driving. 

If you have any other questions just ask. 

Crazywater


----------

